# A list of Island Themes



## psiJordan (Aug 23, 2020)

Hey everyone! I’m looking to rework my island so I’m trying to find a theme that sounds interesting!

I know there’s cottagecore, but if anyone has any examples please feel free to mention them + a little description (colors, furniture decor, etc)

thanks


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 23, 2020)

Unoriginal idea but you could do pastel with a ton of pretty light colors and villagers like Sherb, Willow, Judy, Dom, etc 
or a dark theme with villagers like... Vivian... DobIE.... Lol


----------



## sleepydreepy (Aug 23, 2020)

Personally when I am deciding on a theme for my island/town I start with a season.  So for example, in NH I wanted my town's DA to be saved during the summer so I initially thought of having a "bold" color pallet.  Then since I like the sunset, I decided to go with "bold sunset colors" such as deep pink, purple, blue, and orange. I then built my theme around that, and currently have a tropical island theme that is half resort and half natural jungle. In New Leaf, I went with a spring theme with pastel colors, so lots of pink and white. The path I used also had little hearts on it, so it was definitely more "cutesy."

Anyways, maybe try thinking about seasons first and go from there. As for a basic list of themes, here are some general ones that come into mind (besides cottagecore):
- tropical island​- witchy fall island​- overgrown island (any season)​- kiddie island (primary colors themed (red, blue, yellow) using lots of toys, etc).​- japanese/East Asian island​- european island​- city or town island (with the road path)​- historical islands (ive seen everything from historical England to historical/indigenous Puerto Rico)​- natural park island (very minimalist and natural yet carefully planned out)​- some sort of resort island (could be tropical resort or skiing resort)​


----------



## psiJordan (Aug 23, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> Personally when I am deciding on a theme for my island/town I start with a season.  So for example, in NH I wanted my town's DA to be saved during the summer so I initially thought of having a "bold" color pallet.  Then since I like the sunset, I decided to go with "bold sunset colors" such as deep pink, purple, blue, and orange. I then built my theme around that, and currently have a tropical island theme that is half resort and half natural jungle. In New Leaf, I went with a spring theme with pastel colors, so lots of pink and white. The path I used also had little hearts on it, so it was definitely more "cutesy."
> 
> Anyways, maybe try thinking about seasons first and go from there. As for a basic list of themes, here are some general ones that come into mind (besides cottagecore):
> - tropical island​- witchy fall island​- overgrown island (any season)​- kiddie island (primary colors themed (red, blue, yellow) using lots of toys, etc).​- japanese/East Asian island​- european island​- city or town island (with the road path)​- historical islands (ive seen everything from historical England to historical/indigenous Puerto Rico)​- natural park island (very minimalist and natural yet carefully planned out)​- some sort of resort island (could be tropical resort or skiing resort)​


A ski resort sounds super cute for Winter! With lots of little winding paths and campfires, a player house as a lodge, a big frozen lake for skating, and a big hill to sled/ski down!!
Would be a nice camp resort for summer too.


----------



## psiJordan (Aug 23, 2020)

And a Christmas tree farm it sounds so cute I might just do this


----------



## Coco63 (Aug 23, 2020)

My island has a rainbow theme going. It definitely could have more rainbows but I made my own rainbow brick path which I think looks nice


----------



## Mayor Fia (Aug 23, 2020)

You could do a Zoo, Bird sanctuaries theme or a farm theme island. 

Zoo could have Elephants, Rhinos, Eagles and ect. With the outside of their houses look like habitats
Bird would be just a only Eagles and Bird Villagers with a lot of tree and 2/3 level homes.
Farm could be cats,dogs, pigs, cows, bulls with a lot of flat land. You could even decorate the beach like it's a port. Have an orchard along with places that look like you plant produce.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 23, 2020)

Mine's a combination of Asian and foresty/natural mostly. Most Asian-themed islands look way, way different from mine because they're more built-up looking. Most people either go for a Sengoku-era (ie Oda Nobunaga/ye olde samurai town), Showa-era (1920's-1980's Japan essentially - this is a specific look), or modern Tokyo look when they make "Asian" styles. My island is inspired by the Fushimi Inari Shrine in Kyoto Japan and other famous Buddist temples and Shinto shrines in Japan, where they tend to have an extremely foresty look to them. 

I guess the point of me telling you all of this is that even if you pick a theme others do, you don't necessarily have to take the same route with it that others commonly do.


----------



## hakutaku (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm thinking of doing a traditional English seaside town island, with lots of markets and cafes with some sorta resort vibe going on. My character's gonna have a Japanese-style mansion in the hills overlooking her tourist trap island as she rakes in money from it. Mostly chose this because its in contrast to my forest-y NL town, but I felt like I might as well utilise the tropical island theme due to the game's setting.

So yeah, don't be afraid to like, mesh themes together if you think it could work, I think that makes for a more unique island?

As for colour scheme ideas, if you're stuck you could always try and match your airport's colour? I got a blue one so I'm aiming for a blue and white theme.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 23, 2020)

My town is named after the base in Dragon Age Inquisition and I have been trying really hard to stick to a medieval theme. I have a chantry, tavern based off of the one in one of the games, a marketplace based on the one in Origins. I have the Crossroads - an area where you can travel through these ancient elven magical mirrors in some of the cutscenes with some mirrors broken or corrupted. Another area i first intended to make it look like some sort of  base in the game, but wanting to use k.k casbah, i went with a couple themes in mind including the DA theme: ancient egyptian port town, Hanging Gardens, combined with some artwork from the gacha game Last Cloudia that looks like it might have some mayan/incan/aztec inspiration (I based part of it loosely on the Kaldina ark). Not sure what to do with other areas of my island (far from completion) but might end up combining a couple ideas into one like this port town I created. I’m trying to stick with the Dragon Age theme but I have been enjoying experimenting with designs with a mixture of ideas together; i’m not sure how well everything will blend together when I’m done though.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

I also have a countryside area leading to the port town. I’m really hoping for more food to grow but for now, I have flowers in the potential “crop” areas.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 23, 2020)

One theme two theme red theme blue theme .. 

My theme is actuallllllly pink surprisingly mixed with yellooooooow .. whata yourss??


----------



## xara (Aug 24, 2020)

my theme’s a mixture of rustic + rainbow. we’ve got brown and earth tones along with the occasional rainbow colouring thrown in c’:


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 24, 2020)

My current theme in progress is a valley/mountain theme with natural elements. 

(trademarked btw, do not steal my very unique theme /sarcasm)


----------



## fluttershy300 (Aug 24, 2020)

Cottagecore, Fairycore, Goth, Horror, Medieval, Castlecore, Kidcore, Asian/Zen, Urban City, Tropical, Pastel, Natural, and that’s all I got.


----------



## cherrygirl (Aug 24, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> My town is named after the base in Dragon Age Inquisition and I have been trying really hard to stick to a medieval theme. I have a chantry, tavern based off of the one in one of the games, a marketplace based on the one in Origins. I have the Crossroads - an area where you can travel through these ancient elven magical mirrors in some of the cutscenes with some mirrors broken or corrupted. Another area i first intended to make it look like some sort of  base in the game, but wanting to use k.k casbah, i went with a couple themes in mind including the DA theme: ancient egyptian port town, Hanging Gardens, combined with some artwork from the gacha game Last Cloudia that looks like it might have some mayan/incan/aztec inspiration (I based part of it loosely on the Kaldina ark). Not sure what to do with other areas of my island (far from completion) but might end up combining a couple ideas into one like this port town I created. I’m trying to stick with the Dragon Age theme but I have been enjoying experimenting with designs with a mixture of ideas together; i’m not sure how well everything will blend together when I’m done though.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> I also have a countryside area leading to the port town. I’m really hoping for more food to grow but for now, I have flowers in the potential “crop” areas.


Omg I love dragon age inquisition I’m currently replaying (as well as acnh) your island sounds amazing. I never would have thought to try and include the cross roads. It’s such a pretty area in dai.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 24, 2020)

Not sure that it will appeal to anyone lol but on my next island I plan on a light autumn theme. I am not a fan of gore/horror stuff so that is why I say light. Plus I want it to look normal in other seasons of the year.
But some things to have on the island are black lucky cats, some sort of brewing pots for stews and soups, lots apple trees, locked flowers of off white yellow orange and purple, dirt paths, locked bushes, lots of hardwood trees, some pine trees and that is all i got at the moment lol. some mush stuff further into the island... try to have some music here and there that sound interesting (to me) like wandering or animal city


----------



## Hilbunny (Aug 24, 2020)

No theme... just colorful and eclectic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

I’m going for a brother’s grim/fairyland/national park feel on Evwirt. I basically have two sides to my island: an on-the-surface quaint looking visitor center on the starter area and a feral forest for everywhere else. While the visitor center will look nice and all, the fact that there’s one constant recurring element throughout it should raise suspicions (if you see how my lineup is it should be easy to spot it). For the forest part, I’m adding a METRIC TON of weeds, trees and bushes to make it a pain to cross (much like an actual overgrown forest). There are some highlights that I’d like to wait for those who dream of this island to visit but rest assured: the fall furniture collections are used in spades on this island!


----------



## Charli (Aug 24, 2020)

Im doing something along the lines of a northern boreal forest. Lots of pine trees, mushrooms, flowers, and gnomes


----------



## Serabee (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm considering maybe getting a second island at some point and I'd love to do a Halloween island  Make it spooky, with lots of fall items (and obviously Halloween items when they're released). I'd have villagers that look like they're in costume or otherwise spooky (like I'd maybe have Vivian or Dobie for a werewolf, Lucky obviously, and Mira looks like a trick-or-treater). It wouldn't be a standard horror island- it's be more fun and colorful. Like a Halloween carnival type feel (obviously Pietro would need to be involved). I'd hide some items around for fun surprises, pitfall seeds of course...

Lol, the more I think about it, the more I wanna do it  I'm sure it'll become a popular theme after the Halloween event,though, so I'll get to at least visit islands like that even if I don't have one myself ☺


----------



## Flunkifera (Aug 24, 2020)

I like to not include seasons into the theme because you will be able to keep that up for max a fourth of a year and then you'll have to change it up. Some ideas I like better and which give you lots of creative freedom:
- based on a book, movie, tv show, anime, game: Harry Potter, Breath of the Wild, Splatoon, Totoro, etc. 
- a color: blue only, color combinations, one color palette
- space/zodiac
- natural: forest, desert, swamp, mountains, volcano, rivers and lots of lakes, rainforest; working with lots of QR codes and terraforming?
- urban: city, kingdom, fortress, castle, town, landside
- around a certain aesthetic: sterile, spooky, haunted, natural, cozy, witchy, fairytale
- only one villager type: only deers, etc.  
- based on a country/culture: Japan, western culture, eastern culture, Greece, Italy, America, Brasil, Egypt, etc.
- based on a continent: Europe, South-America, Asia?
- based on mythology: greek, norse or egyptian mythology


----------



## psiJordan (Aug 24, 2020)

Flunkifera said:


> I like to not include seasons into the theme because you will be able to keep that up for max a fourth of a year and then you'll have to change it up. Some ideas I like better and which give you lots of creative freedom:
> - based on a book, movie, tv show, anime, game: Harry Potter, Breath of the Wild, Splatoon, Totoro, etc.
> - a color: blue only, color combinations, one color palette
> - space/zodiac
> ...


I really like the idea of basing the island of a biome, like a rainforest. You could get really creative with certain villagers and terraforming!


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Aug 24, 2020)

You could like a general "entertainment" theme. I know a lot of people have parts in their towns for other reasons but you could include like a music stage or performing arts area, an outdoor theater, amusement park, circus, arcade, that sort of thing.

Or maybe just go with a very basic and simple thematic element, like... Circles. Make everything in town somehow related to circles.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 24, 2020)

Mine is a big maze that leads to the plaza. A continental theme would be good to see.


----------

